# All For One Universal Remote $5.99



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

http://dealsofamerica.com/

Buy.com One For All URC-6131 6 Device Universal Remote for $5.99 + Free Shipping 
Operates TV, VCR, DVD, Cable/Satellite, Personal Video Recorder and AUX Full DVD and PVR (TiVo, Replay TV, Sony, etc.) functionality Dedicated menu keys for DSS or digital cable

Free shipping

http://www.buy.com/retail/coupon.asp?prid=84500602&adid=17662

Remote Control

http://www.buy.com/retail/Product.a...=CJ&Keyword=10376334&Category=Comp&adid=17662


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

I don't suppose you can control two different TiVos with this remote?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, you can, but you have to send it in for upgrades, or if you are so inclined, add the appropriate hardware and upgrade it yourself.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

JustAllie said:


> I don't suppose you can control two
> different TiVos with this remote?


No, but the newer oFA remotes can, they're the urc-8820 and 10820. They have setup codes for alternate remote addresses 1-4. These remotes are under $20 on-line.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I control two DVRs with the an unmodicifed 6131. The trick is that the two dont use the same remote code set, one is a T60 and the other is a DSR6000. The T60 uses the CBL/SAT button and the DSR used the PVR button. I know this doesn't help anyone anymore, but thought I'd mention it anyway.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Edmund said:


> No, but the newer oFA remotes can, they're the urc-8820 and 10820. They have setup codes for alternate remote addresses 1-4. These remotes are under $20 on-line.


Excellent. I may have to get one of those. :up:


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I control two DVRs with the an unmodicifed 6131. The trick is that the two dont use the same remote code set, one is a T60 and the other is a DSR6000. The T60 uses the CBL/SAT button and the DSR used the PVR button. I know this doesn't help anyone anymore, but thought I'd mention it anyway.


The question is what are you going to do when the R15's come out?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Get a new remote of course.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd build and upgrade and add it to my JP1 remote. But since I don't have DirecTV, it is of no consequence to me.


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

They seem to be out of the URC-6131, but they have the URC-6131N, which is functionally identically but has a different shape and different layout.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Do not get the 6131N/NW, if they're out of the original 6131, move on to the urc-8820.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Edmund said:


> *Do not get the 6131N/NW*, if they're out of the original 6131, move on to the urc-8820.


Any chance you could go into detail why? (Especially where the first part is concerned?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The middle remote is the 6131N, on the right is 8820. Thats where the similarity stops. The 8820's code library, learning, and macros on device keys sets it apart from the 6131N. The only tivo code in ther 6131N is for address "0", the 8820 has codes addresses 1-4.

The 6131N has codes for 60 dvd brands, the 8820 has codes for 141!!


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

As a stock remote, the 8820 is clearly superior to either version of the 6131. However, the 8820 is not JP1 compatible and cannot be made JP1 compatible. The 6131s can be made to be JP1 compatible, and that is their appeal, in addition to having TiVo labelled buttons.


----------



## microbrain (Jan 5, 2006)

Does anybody know where I can still get a "real" URC-6131 remote, (not a URC-6131n), preferably online, at a reasonable price?

The other sources mentioned in this thread for the 6131 seem to be out of date or only have the 6131n.

Also, I am considering the URC-8910, which does not explicitly have PVR-oriented functionality/layouts, and the URC-8820 mentioned in this thread. Does anyone have any opinions? 

The 8820 is about $14 online, The 8910 is about $21 (at amazon).

I am not looking to do any complicated programming, just to control my theater system set up which includes a TIVO series 2, Dish Networks 8111 satellite receiver, Onkyo home theater system, Toshiba VCR and Panasonic DVD player (and maybe even my Sony CD changer). (why use the same brand twice?)


Thanks in advance.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Edmund said:


> No, but the newer oFA remotes can, they're the urc-8820 and 10820. They have setup codes for alternate remote addresses 1-4. These remotes are under $20 on-line.


Yes, indeed. Edmund helped educate me on this remote, and I got it for $17.96 (which includes shipping) from buy.com.


----------



## kc1ih (Nov 12, 2005)

classicsat said:


> Yes, you can, but you have to send it in for upgrades, or if you are so inclined, add the appropriate hardware and upgrade it yourself.


I bought a Universal remote that they said needed an upgrade to work with my TIVO. I said OK, how do I send it in, etc. They kept stonewalling and never answered the question, after several e-mails. Finally, I gave up, and returned the remote to the store.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Edmund said:


> The middle remote is the 6131N, on the right is 8820. Thats where the similarity stops. The 8820's code library, learning, and macros on device keys sets it apart from the 6131N. The only tivo code in ther 6131N is for address "0", the 8820 has codes addresses 1-4.
> 
> The 6131N has codes for 60 dvd brands, the 8820 has codes for 141!!


Does the 8820 have the correct codes for the Pioneer DVD-R Tivos?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> Does the 8820 have the correct codes for the Pioneer DVD-R Tivos?


The code is DVD 0631, I know this is the code because it has the same effect on all my tivos as a tivo remote set to addreess "0" does.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Edmund said:


> The code is DVD 0631, I know this is the code because it has the same effect on all my tivos as a tivo remote set to addreess "0" does.


So in essence, it's the same code as the 6131. Which works for the tivo stuff, but doesn't do anything for the dvd functionality.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> So in essence, it's the same code as the 6131. Which works for the tivo stuff, but doesn't do anything for the dvd functionality.


Sorry, I misunderstood, no there isn't new code tailored for tivo/dvdr's. They do have one for toshiba H400, dvd 1996. Using the standard tivo codes, the dvd commands might be found searching advanced codes(EFC)? Like the Stop command is EFC 037. I would be happy to volunteer to search for these commands, if someone would send me their dvdr/tivo peanut. I would return it to them of course.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Edmund said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood, no there isn't new code tailored for tivo/dvdr's. They do have one for toshiba H400, dvd 1996. Using the standard tivo codes, the dvd commands might be found searching advanced codes(EFC)? Like the Stop command is EFC 037. I would be happy to volunteer to search for these commands, if someone would send me their dvdr/tivo peanut. I would return it to them of course.


Unfortunately, I only have the 6131. My dvd tivo was a display model, so I didn't get the remote. I knew about the stop command, but haven't been able to find out what any of the other commands are.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> Unfortunately, I only have the 6131. My dvd tivo was a display model, so I didn't get the remote. I knew about the stop command, but haven't been able to find out what any of the other commands are.


Hopefully I'll have those commands in a couple of days, I bought a Humax remote off of ebay, $40 shipped. at least its not $49 that weaknees is charging.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm slowly learning how to use my new 8820 in the dark. I can find the FF, rewind, pause, stop, 30 sec skip, instant replay buttons by feel. I still don't have the hang of finding the TiVo menu key by feel, or the TiVo device key, or the guide button, but I'm getting there.

Oh, the 4 cursor directions and select buttons are the easiest of all the buttons to find in the dark, so I've got those covered too.

I also noticed that the first thing I typically do when turning on the TV at night is:

PVR - menu - TV - power on - PVR - menu, so I've programmed this 6 keystrokes into a menu key. I like this exact order, because it forces the TiVo to it's menu screen before I turn on the TV so I have a chance to turn down the volume before it wakes anybody up. (I watch late at night.) The last two keystrokes get me into the Now Playing menu, so the first thing I see after hitting the Macro key is the Now Playing menu, and no sound coming from the TV. I then adjust the volume downward and pick a show to watch.

I like this 8820 remote control. :up: ($17.96 including shipping)


----------

